# Creeks in SW Ohio?



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

So I read this forum too much and ended up buying a Swifty kayak this week and convinced a friend to do the same. We know of a couple of the smaller lakes that will be perfect for them but think at some point we would like to do a 3-4 hour float on a creek somewhere arounf Hamilton/Oxford/Fairfield areas. I have fished a few of them, but figure some of you might know which actually have enough water to do a good run. Not looking for anything class II or anything.....just enough water to make it fairly steady without carrying them all day.


BTW....my wife officially hates you all now.


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

There was another post some were on here giving a map of the Little Miami River. You would have to drive a good way north, maybe have a friend take you up and drop you. You could possible start somewere around Kings Island. Below is a link that I found that might help you. It isn't much but hope that I gave you a start.
http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm

Also tell the wife if you can't beat 'em join 'em. I know that it made life much more enjoyable when I started fishing with my boyfriend. When I out fish him it kind of makes up for all the money he spends. Although now that I am into it I have spent just as much... it all balances out


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

For moving water I prefer the Whitewater River which flows through SE Indiana into SW Ohio. The canoe rental places will shuttle you for a nominal fee.

Morgan's in Brookville has several different trips to choose from. They charged me $10.00 last year to shuttle me back to the truck. http://www.morganscanoe.com/

Green Acres, located between Harrison and Elizabethtown OH, charges $10 per boat with a $20 minimum. They only have 2 trips to choose from, 3 and 8 miles. http://www.greenacrescanoe.com/index.html

For flatwater trips any of the tributaries of the Ohio River in SE Indiana are good. I've paddled and fished Tanners Creek, North and South Hogan, and Laughery Creek. All of them have good access for paddle craft.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm not sure about streams around there, but I have this book that might help. You can probably get a copy from the library (where I first read it).

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canoeing-Kayaking-Ohios-Streams-Backcountry/dp/0881502529"]book link[/ame]

CW


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

A great fish & float is from Lipencott to the north for trout. There's a canoe livery there who should be able to provide transport. You can also camp to get an early start by floating south from the livery, then having them pick you up. Even during low water periods, there's enough flow to keep things interesting. No great rapids, but good brown trout fishing and cooler water than most other streams in the area.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

So bunkeru2k, any reports on new float locations? Let us know how its going with the new yak.


CW


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

So far we have only been hitting some of the smaller lakes. Been catching bass on them so no complaints yet. Mostly have been hitting Acton, Miami Whitewater, Winton Woods and Campbell Preserve. Winton was by far the worst location....just a dirty nasty cesspool compared to any other place we have been.

Hopefully will be able to get out and maybe hit the Whitewater if it ever cools off a little bit. I have bene out wading the creeks and everything is down too far to get your feet wet, much less get a kayak through.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I found this web page about a month ago and keep passing it on. I'm sure many of you know about it. It is an ODNR page with a clickable map that gives canoe/kayak put-ins for most of Ohio's streams.....pretty amazing amount of information compiled here. It would be good if they could put this as a sticky on this forum.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/areas/tabid/2306/default.aspx


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

streamstalker, thanks for the link. I have a book with many of those access points, but nice to have an online reference. I'll second the motion to add a sticky to this forum!!

CW


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Check out www.americanwhitewater.org They have most of the places listed on this site as well as just about any where else you want to look at. It is a great site for paddelers and fisherman alike, allthough it is not a fishing site it is a good water resource. S


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

Kiser lake is perfect for a kayak


----------

